
How A Racecar Can See The Future - adambader
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6686879171785949184/
======
adambader
Berkeley MPC Lab has developed Iterative Learning Model Predictive Control
(LMPC) forecasting to plan the vehicle trajectory looking a few seconds into
the future. Here is a closed-loop trajectory (in black) after 5 laps of
learning. The LMPC plans an open-loop trajectory (in red) to minimize lap time
and land in the safety set (in blue).

The team will put LMPC to the test at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway!

